# Ubuntu Trusty Tahr 14.04 LTS released



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2014)

*tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/ubuntu-trusty-14-04-is-here-will-it-replace-windows-xp-222035.html



> Canonical has released the latest version of Ubuntu, 14.04 LTS and desktop and server installers are available on the Ubuntu website for download. The Long Term Support (LTS) release is supported and maintained by Canonical for five years and is also known as Trusty Tahr, as per Canonical’s naming scheme.
> 
> Not only will 14.04 be available for PCs and Servers, it will also form the basis of the first Ubuntu tablets, from Canonical’s OEM partners.
> 
> Thanks to the release coming a little over a week after the end-of-support for Windows XP, Canonical is billing this as a perfect replacement for the departing OS.  Jane Silber, CEO at Canonical said in a press statement, “It is a viable and affordable alternative for those organisations considering a switch from Microsoft, and specifically those replacing XP or Windows 7 as they come to the end of life.”



why unity desktop again 

- - - Updated - - -



> Narendra Yadav:  even its cant replace java os





> Narendra Yadav: i know mohnish ur begger and cant afford orginal software even u cant afford one rupee tooffe , why u dont give money to poor people . google post huge loss in q1 2014 , free is always harmful and crap .





> Narendra Yadav: same like in window phone have no virus stop publish cheap article . its fact microsoft think about student , office and other . and linux or ubuntu use by people have no aim and jobeless depend on their family income .





> Narendra Yadav: author is mad and sick what is ubuntu is there any use of ubuntu . we cant normal thing on ubuntu every time this thing to download . only 1 percentage people using ubuntu with dual os like window their main os . ubuntu is just show poor linux u need another 1000000 year to become window 95 ha ha .





people like these shouldn't be allowed to have internet access.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 22, 2014)

Who the hell is this yokel named narendra yadav and why is he hurling abuses and insults at people who prefer using linux?He's obviously a rank idiot lol!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2014)

Source of those comments?>?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2014)

^ the link in the original post.

*tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/ubuntu-trusty-14-04-is-here-will-it-replace-windows-xp-222035.html


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Apr 23, 2014)

The only sad thing is that I have to redownload all the apps again (almost about 15gb!! )
That also on my new 30KBps speed network


----------



## $hadow (Apr 23, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> The only sad thing is that I have to redownload all the apps again (almost about 15gb!! )
> That also on my new 30KBps speed network


Amen to that brother.  
But this can be a good alternative for Windows xp but not everyone is comfortable with Linux so that will be a kind of point to look out for.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

download the offline .deb packages and save them for future use 

PS: Linux Mint is better than Ubuntu IMHO for end users.


----------

